

Multiple-Monitor Productivity: Fact or Fiction? - mijustin
http://dubroy.com/blog/multiple-monitor-productivity-fact-or-fiction/

======
joeld42
I tried using just a laptop screen for a year, after using 2-3 monitors before
that. I just recently switched back to using 2 monitors (well, my laptop + a
big monitor).

Using the single small screen did help my focus and attention, but I found
that that was more due to habits it created. There were plenty of cases where
I miss the extra real estate and felt it slowed me down.

Now I feel like I have improved my habits, I still close down apps so I'm
working on one thing at a time, I have stopped keeping my email/twitter on the
second monitor to invite distraction, etc. But now I have the added luxury (it
does feel like a luxury) of the extra screen real estate.

~~~
mijustin
I agree: I think if you can develop good habits then 2 screens could work
well.

It's interesting how you used a single screen to "train yourself" into getting
good habits. That could help others as well.

------
hahla
I used to have three monitors, then went down to two, and now I'm at one. I
personally feel that multitasking decreases my productivity, and that were
increasingly trying to stretch our attention. I often open multiple tabs at
once, have my phone blinking on my desk, gmail notifications, blinking LEDs
elsewhere and etc. I often produce my best work on my 10 inch dell mini, I
think others should try it too.

~~~
mijustin
I've done something similar. I have a 13" Macbook Air and found that I can
focus better when I'm staring at just one screen.

This sandboxes my attention: do one thing at a time, finish it, and move on to
the next thing.

Most of the time my second monitor was used for email and Twitter, which was a
constant distraction.

